# Anxietyyyyy



## Fuzzz (Jun 14, 2000)

makes IBS symptoms worst?....OR IBS increase anxiety?pain meds.....dont help...and all....and thinking about stuff.....but how stop beeing anxious????


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

(((((((Fuzz)))))))







I think it depends on the person. For me, anxiety can definitely produce an IBS flare and my flares usually begin with pain. Yeah, pain that even pain meds wouldn't knock out. The anti-spasmodic meds were more effective than the pain meds. The MOST effective thing for me to do is to relax. I know..... flipping hard to do at times. Awful hard. Things that help me: the HT tapes, Distraction, Relaxation techniques, soothing music, a funny movie etc. Thinking about the value of worrying about something(will worrying about something change it? Most times, no.). Thinking about someone else or engaging someone else. Talking to others about what is going on with _them_ is a form of distraction. But it also can get me out of "me" mode. Exercise is good too. Releasing all those endorphins works like a charm. I realize you may not be up to exercise, but just doing some slow deeper breathing from my gut can make me feel better. Sleep seems to be important for me too. Getting enough that is. When I'm stressed or anxious, I try to get more. I also find most things don't seem quite as bad when I wake up.Hope this time passes quickly for you and that you can find a way to spoil yourself rotten with some good relaxation. Taking a mental vacation from the issue for a bit with the distraction of a good book can help me too. In fact, now a days, if I don't have something to read... I panic! LOLFuzz I realize you may have been away from the board when the new "Managing Anxiety" Forum was started. You will find loads more info there. Drop down that "Hop To:" arrow and look for it just above the Mtg. Place on the list of Forums.  BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Fuzz, first I want to say I am thrilled to hear you are okay.







To your first two questions, yes and yes.BQ has really given you some good food for thought.







I highly recommend however, you see somebody professional to evaluate your situation (very important) and to come up with a plan for you and treatments. There are diffferent causes for anxiety and different factors in your situation that with the right treatments could help you a lot.I hope your feeling somewhat better and am just thrilled your okay.


----------



## Fuzzz (Jun 14, 2000)

Hey BQ...thanx for the tips...relaxing is not in mi vocabulary for now...( i dont have the time..)for real....a lot of things is hapening in mi life..some i can control...most i cant....guess i have to live with it....I have to take analgesic for pain wich increas the constipation......but if i dont take them than i am in too much pain so i dont "go" either.....is like a dead end...anti spasmodic..and everyting else i tried....plus with the surgerieS i had...there is more scaring tissues....meaning more pain...more difficutly to have normal bms...Oh well is life....in few years..i ll relax...btw ....i ll look in the other plce for anxiety.....ty BQFUzzz


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

you might try CBT raher than pills or HT. There is a lot of research on this over a long priod of time. maybe Dr. B can give you the name of somebody nearby.tom


----------



## Fuzzz (Jun 14, 2000)

dr B? who is that?HT is it hypnosis? not sure that is good for me right now???thank for the tip.will still researchfuzz


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Fuzzz my anxiety got magically better when they figured out that I've been walking around with heart failure and they put me on heart meds to keep me from getting tachycardic over and over again until the big one sneaks up.My mother is a diabetic and her anxiety arrives when her sugar is off.She'll sometimes wake up in the night feeling like she's having a panic attack and poof...her blood levels are way off.She has to get up and go have some juice to get her levels right before she lets herself go back to sleep.I would suggest that you begin taking your vital signs when you are feeling angested out.It is always best to totally rule out a physical cause.Just food for precautionary thought.Kamie


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Dr. Bolen is a moderator of this forum and HT is hypnotherapy. tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Fuzz, no HT is not the way to go at this time. This is really working with a good professional therapist. I know you have one and if its not helping then time to work perhaps with another one to see if that helps. CBT is something really to look into, but there are some others. It is going to take time and effort and first its important to heal the physical body at the moment. As that gets better it should be easier on other fronts.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

post:It is going to take time and effort and first its important to heal the physical body at the moment. As that gets better it should be easier on other fronts._________________________________That's a real solid statement.I definately agree.I will throw out one word for your consideration.Respiration.I believe the help of working with breathing right, for any problem at all, is extremely helpful.Maybe your therapist can help you with breathing.So many of us don't breathe well enough.The physiological necessity of enough breath and good respiration to our bodies is even beyond my ability to express.The reason things like Lamaze work so well for the terrible pain of child birth is because it is based on breathing right.And too often, breathing right is hindered by a real physical malady.I was having a terrible time breathing until I got the right medications for my problems.And up until I got really ill I was a scuba diver!(we BREATHE) and I've done meditation and yoga for years. And even knowing all I do about breath I just couldn't get a hold of mine until the right meds came on board.Take care and work towards wellness one step at a time.It's all any of us can do.Hugs and HopeKamie


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

Fuzz,I am not sure by the above posts if you already in therapy or not. If you would like to find a therapist in your area who uses CBT, you can contact the Association for the Advancement of Behavior Therapists at www.aabt.org or call them at 212-647-1890. CBT will teach you strategies for managing your anxiety and your IBS.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Fuzz some great resources here for you. Only thing I wanted to add is to perhaps ask your therapist for some relaxation ideas.Hope you feel better soon.







BQ


----------

